# Steinbutt ?



## Agalatze (26. Dezember 2004)

so nun interessiert mich mal wer in letzter zeit ein steinbutt gefangen hat ?!
es wollten doch auch einige boardies mal gezielt versuchen welche zu fangen.
ist da was draus geworden ?
wenn ja dann wäre ne kurze beschreibung nett ob vom boot oder brandung,köder usw...
bin gespannt auf eure antworten #6


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mal gezielt versuchen welche zu fangen.
> ist da was draus geworden ?


Hi Aga,kann man das überhaupt?
Gezielt auf Steinbutt?
Wie hoch ist denn die warscheinlichkeit einen beim angeln bei uns in der Westlichen Ostsee zu erwischen?
Mit Tobies oder Fischfetzen als Köder oder wie überhaupt?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie einen gezielt geangelt oder gefangen.
aber es gab hier mal einen thread wo sich einige ins zeug legen wollten. bin mal
gespannt ob was draus geworden ist.

wenn dann mit tobsen oder heringsfetzen am hellen tag mit langer mundschnur.
das sollte man sich die methoden der engländer auch mal genauer ansehen, denn die wissen wie sie in ihren gewässer die steinbutts bekommen.
und soooo wenig haben wir auch nicht.


----------



## Loup de mer (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Habe erst 2 in der Ostsee gefangene Steibutts gesehen. Beide haben (leider nicht bei mir) beim Pilken vom Kutter gebissen. Der größere (ca. 45cm) hatte alle drei Fluken des Drillings im Maul. Ist allerdings schon 2...3 Jahre her so dass ich nicht mehr weiß, in welcher Jahreszeit oder Tiefe das war.

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hey Sven, Du bist gemeint. Melde dich doch mal zu dem Thema. Was war nun mit deinem Steinbuttvorhaben?


----------



## Agalatze (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

@ mefohunter
jupp !!!
du kennst den thread ja auch noch


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Äääähhmmmmm! Jau! Habe gerade an die leckeren Steinis gedacht, da fiel es mir wieder ein. Nur Sven scheint immer noch auf Steini`s zu angeln, sonst hätte er doch garantiert schon seinen "Beitrag" geleistet.


----------



## Gunnar (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Sven und ich hatten eigentlich vor, in der Geltinger Bucht oder vor Als mal gezielt auf Steinbutt zu angeln. Dies scheiterte zunächst an der Schonzeit, dann bin ich in den Urlaub gefahren. Ab September habe ich ziemlich viel zu Hause um die Ohren gehabt, so daß ich seitdem überhaupt noch nicht wieder angeln warc dabei liegt die Förde nur 2 km von zu Hause entfernt:c ). Ob es jetzt Sinn gezielt auf Steinbutt zu fischen, weiß ich nicht.

Gunnar


----------



## Seadevil110 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Supi  !!!      Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König    ))

3,7 kg, gefangen Ende Juni vom Boot aus ca. 1,5 km südöstlich von Langeland  - 
der Drill war an der Spinnrute (Blechpeitsche / TwinPower5000)  im übrigen absolute Spitze (Köder: Wattwurm  am überlangen Vorfach hinter nacktem 60gr-Pilker).
In der Küche hat mich die  Platte allerdings etwas enttäuscht -
die Filets der Langeland'schen Traumschollen sind um einiges besser (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach natürlich).
War im übrigen überraschender Beifang  - ich hatte wie alle anderen auch die Dorsche im Visier - deshalb: absolutes Anglerglück; aber beschweren will ich mich deshalb nicht wirklich, gelle?

m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## oh-nemo (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*



			
				Seadevil110 schrieb:
			
		

> 3,7 kg, gefangen Ende Juni vom Boot aus ca. 1,5 km südöstlich von Langeland  -
> In der Küche hat mich die  Platte allerdings etwas enttäuscht -
> die Filets der Langeland'schen Traumschollen sind um einiges besser (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach natürlich).


Na aber Hallo :m
3,7 kg Steinie #6
Sowas fängt man höchstens alle 10 Leben :q
Zur Küche:
Den musst Du in Butter mit Schalotten andünsten und mit Weisswein ablöschen,büschen köcheln bis der Fisch gar ist,geschnittene Kräuter rein und mit Creme fraiche auffüllen.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Jörg,

das hört sich super lecker an. Wenn du einen fängst, kannste mich ja einladen zum Schmaus (grins).


----------



## Benni (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Mich auch ,OK ?


----------



## Seadevil110 (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hört sich echt gut an, Dein Rezept!

Und vor allem: Das würde ich alter Küchen-Stümper auch noch unfallfrei hinkriegen 

Ich befürchte allerdings, wenn ich mich so umschaue, dass ich die nächsten 10 Jahre mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht noch mal mit so einem Tierchen beglückt werde - aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, heißt es, oder?

m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Natürlich würde ich Euch zum fuddern einladen,wenn nur solch ein Steinie mal sich an meinen Köder verirren würde.... :q
@Rolf,du wirst bestimmt mal ne kalt geräucherte Mefo von mir probieren dürfen.
Da hast Du noch nix besseres gegessen #h


----------



## Nordangler (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Also man kann gezielt auf Steinbutt angeln. Das erfordert aber eine Menge Geduld und Ortskenntnis. Ebenso sollte etwas Glück dabei sein.
Aber ich denke mal, das ich nun wieder Zeit zum angeln habe und den Steinbutt auf die Schuppen rücken werde.
Gunnar wird da wohl mitmachen.

Sven


----------



## Gunnar (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

No Problem Sven,

lass uns mal rechtzeitig einen Termin abmachen. Arbeite im Schichtdienst, da geht es auch mal in der Woche.
Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung ob es sich jetzt lohnt? Aber Versuch macht klug.

Gunnar


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

tja, auch ich träume leider bisher nur vom steinbutt... und angeln war ich 2004 weitaus seltener als im board, wo ich auch nicht so oft war... ein trauerspiel! 2005 lässt etwas hoffen! chippog, skitfiske! göteborg...


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

@ Jörg,
Kaltgeräucherte Forelle?
Was meinst du wohl, was ich mit den Mefos ü 55 cm mache? Beizen ala Gravalachs und dann kalt räuchern.
Unlängst habe ich "Red Snapper mit eine Merretich-Senfsoße" gegessen!  Hmmmmmm, lecker!!!

@ Sven
Du hast sicherlich recht, aber wie aus einigen Beiträgen aus dem genannten Thead rauszulesen ist, liegt die beste Fangzeit in den Sommermonataen (August!) und dann mit Tobis an treibender Montage über Sandgrund.


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Ey Leute, bei euren Essensbeiträgen kriege ich Hunger. Wo kann ich denn mal zum Essen hinkommen, hääää?


----------



## chippog (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

@ haukep! fang dich ein und brat dich ein! ist immer noch am einfachsten! oder fang dich viele lad uns ein! skitfiske aus göteborg!


----------



## Nordangler (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

chippog ich warte noch auf deine Adresse. Ich habe deine verlegt und hier wartet ein neues Modell auf dich. Extra für dein Küstengebiet.
Wer hat denn noch Lust einmal gezielt auf Steinbutt angeln zu gehen. ??

Sven


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Also ich weiß da ich eigentlich aus Meck Pom bin das Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm gute Ecken für Steinbutt sind und da auch des öfteren gute Fische gefangen werden !! 



MfG Maik


----------



## chippog (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

nordangler, haste denn nun meine adresse bekommen? chipp


----------



## petipet (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Habe mal in einer Nacht, (Langeland auf Höhe von Fredmoose/Bukkemoose, bei Humble) 300 Meter vom Land, auf ankernden Schlauchboot, kurz hintereineinander 2 Steinbutte, ca. 50cm, auf ganz normaler Buttmontage - Wattwurm ohne Perlen und Löffel gefangen. Wassertiefe: 7 Meter. Leopardengrund mit dicken Steinen. 

War nur Zufallsfang, da alles Angeln damals auf Dorschpilkern abgestellt war und ich mehrere Tage mit auflandigem N/O Wind nicht ungenutz verstreichen lassen wollte.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Kalle (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Kollege hatte ,als wir auf Langeland waren einen Steinbutt von 1,5 kg in Gulstav gefangen.und ich eine Seezunge, aber wir sind vorher sehr oft dort gewesen und es war nur ein Zufallsfang. |supergri


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

so ähnlich stelle ich mir das auch vor mit meinem zufallsfang...
mit anderen worten, glückwunsch zu den schönen fängen! chipp


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Kollege hatte ,als wir auf Langeland waren einen Steinbutt von 1,5 kg in Gulstav gefangen.und ich eine Seezunge, aber wir sind vorher sehr oft dort gewesen und es war nur ein Zufallsfang. |supergri



Eine Seezunge? Geil!! Sowas will ich auch mal fangen...


----------



## zeevisser (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hallo,

Ich bin Klaas aus Holland.
For 2 Jahre her (Oktober) waren wir zum Brandungsangeln in Dänemark.
Dort habbe wir (3) auf einem Tag 3 Steinbutts (30-35cm) und ein Glatbutt 
(45 cm) gefangen. Ich wuste das es möchlich war aber dies war super 
Diese Tag habben wir auch Kliesche und Schollen gefangen . Ich habbe foto's davon. War ein super tag , und das nur mit Brandungs angeln. Wir angeln nie vom Boot , nur von die Küste ab (Brandungsangeln)Wir sind schon drei mal wieder 3 mal nacher hingefahren aber nie wieder Sten/Glattbutt gefangen.

Grussen aus Holland


----------



## Nordangler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Kommt Zeit, kommt Steinbutt. Es wird hoffentlich dieses Jahr endlich mal etwas werden.
Prüfungen sind vorbei und wenn nun endlich mein Rücken auch in Ordnung kommt, dann gibt es einen Großangriff auf die Platten.
Seezungen gibt es eigentlich auch genug in der Ostsee. Nur wie man sie gezielt beangeln kann weiß ich nicht.

Sven


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

seezunge genug in der ostsee?? klingt ja fast exotisch! bis wo soll es die denn dort geben??? gruss chipp


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Bei Middelfahrt wurden welche von Fischern an Land gezogen. Nach meinem Anfragen, sagten sie, das sie hin und wieder mit ihren Netzen welche fangen und das es in der Region gar net so wenige sind.
Und so exotisch klingt es gar nicht, wenn ich bedenke, das sie letztes Jahr Wolfsbarsche in der Schlei hatten.

Sven


----------



## chippog (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

die wolfsbarsche scheinen sich sowohl im oslofjord alsauch an der schwedischen westküste etabliert zu haben. sie scheinen auch nicht unbedingt von hohen salzgehalten abhängig zu sein. ist doch eine positive erweiterung der zu beangelnden arten! sowohl wolfsbarsche alsauch zungen halten sich gerne an flussmündungen auf. da klingt es vielleicht doch nicht so exotisch, dass sie bis in die ostsee vordringen?


----------



## Nordangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Also das war das erste Mal, das sie Wolfsbarsche in den Netzen hatten.

Werde einmal Ende März wieder hochfahren nach Middelfahrt. Hoffe die Fischer dann dort wieder zu treffen und werde sie dann mal bitten mehr preis zu geben.

Sven


----------



## chippog (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

mach das sven! klingt spannend. die entwicklung scheint wohl in die richtung zu gehen, dass sich diese art hier etabliert! gleiches würde ich mir auch mehr von der zunge wünschen!! chipp


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

|wavey:
Ich würde mit angreifen.
Vor n' paar Tagen hab' ich nen Bericht in ner alten Zeitung gefunden, der davon handelt, wie man gezielt auf Steinbutt angelt.
Wie krieg ich den hierrein und darf man das überhaupt(Copyright oder so)?


----------



## chippog (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

die wesentlichen teile mit quellenangabe zitieren ist ja wohl eigentlich immer erlaubt. an sonsten bin ich erst mal überfragt, ob du den artikel einfach so einscannen kannst? chipp


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Her damit!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Einscannen muss mal meinen Bruder fragen.


----------



## Nordangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Ich will auch ein Foto vom Steinbutt hier reinsetzen. Aber den muß ich erst einmal fangen. Dieses Jahr. bitte, bitte, bitte lieber Angelgott sei mit mir!!!

Sven


----------



## chippog (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

mensch sven, ist ja ein trauerspiel mit dir.... fast so schlimm wie mit mir. mein projekt heisst: viel geld sparen, die familie um mindestens eine woche frei bitten, ab nach guernsey und stein- und glattbutte beangeln... aber das kann leider noch dauern...


----------



## Nordangler (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Stimmt Familie ist hardcore. Meine 3 Söhne und meine Ehefrau fressen mir die letzten grauen Haare vom Kopf. Dann wollen die 2 Ponys, der Hund, die Katze und die Meerschweinchen etwas zu mampfen haben. Und zu guter Letzt soll ich auch noch meiner Arbeit nachkommen. Hat denn keiner ein Herz für uns Angler?

Sven


----------



## mikemolto (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Familie ist hardcore. Meine 3 Söhne und meine Ehefrau fressen mir die letzten grauen Haare vom Kopf. Dann wollen die 2 Ponys, der Hund, die Katze und die Meerschweinchen etwas zu mampfen haben. Und zu guter Letzt soll ich auch noch meiner Arbeit nachkommen. *Hat denn keiner ein Herz für uns Angler?*
> 
> Sven



..............  doch Sven;  alle anderen Angler|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Also Sven, was deine "Hausgemeinschaft" angeht, so hier eine Dose "Mitleid" von mir.  :q 
Aber was die "Steinis" angeht, so mußt du langsam mal aus den Puschen kommen.
Wolltest doch letztes Jahr schon nen großen Angriff starten.
Und was war??? Nischt!  |bla: 
Schnapp dir mal ein paar Sandaale vom Fischer und versuchs mal im Sommer.
Ich gönn`s dir von Herzen!  #6 
Schon deiner Familie und deinen Haaren zu liebe!  :q   :m


----------



## Nordangler (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Ich will doch auch, aber........
Heute zb hatte ich ne Fliegenrute in der Hand und auf einmal war sie meins.
Muß ich auch darum kümmern. Glaube allmählich ich will zuviel des guten.
Aber dieses Jahr habe ich mehr Zeit zum angeln. Da klappt es hoffentlich auch mit den Steinis. Heiß genug bin ich ja auf die Steinis und wenn ich dieses Jahr Rutenwedelnderweise über den Strand laufe, klappt es bestimmt auch mit dem einlochen der Steinbutts.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Na da kannst du ja versuchen, mit der Fliegenrute, Sinkschnur etc. Steinis zu fangen.
Tobiimitate soll`s ja geben.  :q   #h   :m


----------



## chippog (12. März 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

in der dämmerung sehe ich dich schon rutenschwingenderweise den steinis nachpeitschen. wie binde ich ein tobisimitation? skitfiske alter sven!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (13. März 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Auch ich erwarte mit Sehnsucht den versprochenen Bericht!


----------



## sundeule (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Nun habe ich endlich mal wieder einen gegriffen.
Gestern auf Fischland, Spinnrute, 50g Kugelblei als Durchlaufmontage, Heringsfetzen ca 40 m vom Ufer entfernt.
Ergebnis: ein 37er Kreisrunder


----------



## billabonc (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hallo zusammen, 

bislang ist das Thema ja schon ganz umfangreich!

Glückwunsch zu dem 37er. Ich hatte neulich einen beim Schleppen auf einen Manns +15 von ca. 40cm. Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt!#6 

Ich plane tatsächlich mal eine gezielte Tour auf Steinbutt vor Langeland Ende Mai. Ich kenne da auch so den einen oder anderen Platz aus Erzählungen. Nur eure Montage-Beschreibungen sind mir noch etwas unklar.
Laufblei und 1m Entfernung vom Boden geht bei mir da nicht ganz so zusammen, entweder Laufblei und der Köder (Tobi oder Hering, is klar!) liegt auf Grund oder Endblei und Vorfach in ein Meter Höhe (wobei da wieder der Widerstand gegeben ist) ;+ 

Vielleicht kann mich mal einer aufklären, wie ihr das gemeint habt.

Gruss

billabonc

PS: Irgendwer wollte hier doch mal einen Artikel posten "Gezielt auf Steinbutt", vielleicht klpatt das ja nochmal....


----------



## Denseb (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich hab hier mal was zum Thema Steinbutt


Sind aber mit der Hand gefangen ! in DK am Dienstag, Nordsee nähe Veyers Strand
zusammen haben die 4 9800 gr.Der größte wog 3460gr.


----------



## sundeule (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Ähm, ... mit der Hand gefangen? Hat die Grabegabel dabei eine Rolle gespielt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Denseb (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Hallo
Ne,die Gabel ist nur als Größenvergleich . 
Wir waren normal auf die Platten und Wolfsbarsch (hatten letztes Jahr 5 Stück)
als plötzlich das Wasser zurück ging ,obwohl es eigentlich auflief(hatte gleich die Bilder vom Zunami im Kopf) und da lagen sie auf ne Sandbank nur 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Also hin und aufgesammelt. Wasser kam aber gleich wieder. 
Da lagen auch noch mehr ,nur da kammen wir nicht hin .
Das mit dem Wasser hing irgentwie mit plötzlich abflauen Ostwind und dem Vollmond zusammen ,hat mir die Polizei erklärt (die waren zufällig da und haben Fotos gemacht von den Fischen )Ich hab schon öfters mal ein Steinbutt auf Wurm dort gefangen ,aber nicht in der größe ....


----------



## Agalatze (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

leck mich am ars....

schöne tiere !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*



> und da lagen sie auf ne Sandbank nur 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
> Also hin und aufgesammelt.



:q :q das ist stark #6


----------



## sundeule (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Bisher war ich auch Fische angeln und Pilze sammeln.
Nun überdenke ich meine Methoden...


----------



## chippog (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

darf nicht wahr sein!!!


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Da kommen ja einen die Tränen.

Sven


----------



## BrassenHelge (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Letzte Woche hat n Bekannter in der Eckernförder Bucht 2 Steinbutt von je 1,5kg in der Eckernförder Bucht gefangen. Methode: Driftangeln mit ca 10cm langen Hornhechtfetzen in ca 6m Tiefe. Dabei hat er gezielt eine von den zwei altbekannten Stellen dort abgefischt. Laichgründe nördlich der Geltinger Bucht müßten zur Zeit auch effektiv sein. Noch ist Zeit....
Gruß Henning


----------



## petipet (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

Frage von mir Landratte: Ist das Fleisch von den Steinbutten der, der Schollen/Flundern im Geschmack überlegen?


Gruß...Peter...weit weg von der Küste.#h


----------



## sundeule (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

...deutlich überlegen würde ich sagen



...einer der leider nur zwei Tage in Meschendorf sein konnte:r


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt ?*

wenn es denn genug salz im meereswasser hat, nördlich vom öresund oder so, ist steinbutt einer der besten fische, ganz ohne zweifel! auf der höhe von gotland, also in der ostsee richtung norden hingegend finde ich ihn gar nicht mehr so lecker! am besten schmeckt dort der geräucherte... in den gewässern zwischen dem öresund und gotland, ist es weitaus schwieriger, zu sagen ob er denn nun gut ist oder nicht. im zweifelsfall räuchern.


----------

